# Quintet12 ???



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

Given the current unavailability of the SDX15 (new driver development always takes longer than I would like) I'm wondering about the desirability of a sub kit which would include 2 TRIO12s, 2 APR15s and a Pro sound amp. Some options here would be the Peavey IPR 1600, the Behringer EP2000 and eventually either the Behringer EPQ1200 or EPQ2000 when available.

Mike P has modeled this and will post the simulations.

Feedback on this is appreciated.

Bob


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Shown in 8 cu.ft. tuned to 20 hz, 2 TRIO12's have the same output as a SDX15. You can scale the box size up or down, the TRIO12's always match the SDX15 in output.


----------



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

Neat idea. At 8 cu.ft. I have a box that is roughly 22"x36"x22". Front firing Trio 12's and the PR's on either side


----------



## MatthewNixon (Mar 5, 2010)

Would that be included as a bundled option? Sounds cool. Lots of different options for that


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

MatthewNixon said:


> Would that be included as a bundled option? Sounds cool. Lots of different options for that


Hi,

As with the other kits I do there would be a set of 4 feet (2 1/8" tall), 2 sets of binding posts, hook up wire, 24 1.5" bolts, 24 threaded inserts, a Reckhorn B-1 and, of course, 2 TRIO12s and 2 APR15s.

Assuming an allowance of $300 for a Pro sound amp, what's the whole kit worth?

I'm open to suggestions.

Bob


----------



## MatthewNixon (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow that kit would be a great start. I guess the price would be right no matter what! Would it be feasible around 650$? I didn't check the prices of your pr's so excuse me if I am way off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

